# Pervert



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Phone rings, woman answers.

The pervert, with heavy breathing, says, "I bet you have a tight ass with no hair?"

Woman replies, "Yes I do, he's watching football - who shall I say is calling?"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

I was that man!


----------

